# Rose MTB-Winterschuhe RWS 01



## BBB27 (29. November 2009)

hi 

wollte mal fragen ob jemand mit den teilen schon erfahrung gemacht hat ?? 

mfg


----------



## robert80 (29. November 2009)

BBB27 schrieb:


> hi
> 
> wollte mal fragen ob jemand mit den teilen schon erfahrung gemacht hat ??
> 
> mfg



Ich schließe mich dem an und würde noch gern wissen wer den Schuh denn schon hat?

Hab den vor ner Woche bestellt und da war die Lieferdauer auf 3 Wochen angegeben. Vorgestern standen 100 Wochen drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikepassionalb (2. Dezember 2009)

Will mir auch die Rose RWS 01 oder die Exustar Winterschuhe kaufen.
Kann jemand was zu den beiden Schuhen sagen?
Suche richtig warme Winterschuhe.Für Temperaturen bis -15 Grad.


----------



## robert80 (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab sie mittlerweile bekommen.

Also das Fußbett ist leider schmal und passt mir mit meinen "Plattfüssen" leider nicht ideal.

Der Schuh ist wirklich gut verarbeitet und Wasserfest. Das Highlight ist die Sohle, welche besser greift im Schnee als meine Bergschuhe.

Richtig warm finde ich ihn nicht, aber das ist immer pers. Empfinden....
Für den Winter ist er für mich absolut okay und vom Preis her sein Geld wert!


----------



## gerar (11. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

die "Rose MTB-Winterschuhe RWS 01" hab ich nicht aber die "Red X MTB-Trekking-Schuhe SM501" 
Wenn ich mir die Bilder anschaue, die sind doch bis auf die Farbe identisch oder? 
Ich kann nix schlechtes über die Schuhe sagen 


Gerar


----------



## BBB27 (11. Dezember 2009)

aber hallo sind die unterschiedlich 

meine sind die tage auch gekommen und ich bin bis jetzt zufrieden 

sollte nur mal ordentlich regnen und kalt werden damit man diese ordentlich testen kann


----------



## montero (16. Dezember 2009)

Hat ja die Tage nochmal abgekühlt. Hat jetzt schon jemand Praxiserfahrungen mit den Rose-Schuhe machen können?


----------



## Trailhunterer (16. Dezember 2009)

1. die Schuhe sind nicht wasserfest. das material schon, aber dafür sind die nähte nicht verschweisst, sowie der neoprenschaft auch wasser durchlässt. bei frost spielt das keine rolle, sehr wohl bei matsch und regen. regenüberzieher nicht vergessen.
2. die schuhe sind nur bedingt warm. 2 nummer grösser, dünne socken mit sohlenheizung und überzieher, dann sind auch -10/-15 grad bei 2 std möglich ohne zu frieren. 

ich hab das vorgängermodell, was nur farblich sich von dem aktuellem schuh unterscheidet und bin zufrieden damit.


----------



## BBB27 (16. Dezember 2009)

also ich warte noch auf meine unterhemden und handschuhe dann kann ich gas geben 

wo ich mich noch nicht so ganz sicher bin ob es mich stört oder nicht ist die verschraubung der cleats 
da ist so eine vernähte sohle im schuh die nicht raus geht sprich man kommt ohne zerstören nicht an die rückplatte der cleats hat aber vielleicht den vorteil keine extra thermosohle zu brauchen


----------



## The_Distance (16. Dezember 2009)

BBB27 schrieb:


> wo ich mich noch nicht so ganz sicher bin ob es mich stört oder nicht ist die verschraubung der cleats
> da ist so eine vernähte sohle im schuh die nicht raus geht sprich man kommt ohne zerstören nicht an die rückplatte der cleats hat aber vielleicht den vorteil keine extra thermosohle zu brauchen



Ich kapier jetzt nicht so ganz was dich daran stört. Genau die Kältebrücke vom Pedal über die Schuhplatte in den Innenschuh ist ja das Hauptproblem bei Kälte + Klickie. Sei doch froh das der Schuh da ordentlich dicht ist!

btw. Ich fahre diesen Winter zum ersten mal "Shimano 			SH-MW80 GORE-TEX", der übrigens auch innen komplett geschlossen zur Schuhplatte ist, und hatte mir etwas mehr von ihnen Versprochen. Es ist zwar deutlich wärmer als Sommerschuh + Überzieher + dicke Socken, aber bei im Moment -3°C und ca. 3h Tour wird es auch mit dicken Socken schon empfindlich kalt da drinn.


----------



## BBB27 (16. Dezember 2009)

und was wenn jemand mit 2 linken händen die gewinde der gegenplatte verhunzt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Distance (16. Dezember 2009)

Das nennt man dann "dumm gelaufen", aber aus Fehlern soll man ja angeblich was lernen!


----------



## BBB27 (16. Dezember 2009)

siehste und weil das ein erfahrungsthread ist kann man das ja mal so erzählen 

ist mir aber nicht passiert aber könnte ja passieren


----------



## NoMütze (16. Dezember 2009)

The_Distance schrieb:


> btw. Ich fahre diesen Winter zum ersten mal "Shimano 			SH-MW80 GORE-TEX", der übrigens auch innen komplett geschlossen zur Schuhplatte ist, und hatte mir etwas mehr von ihnen Versprochen. Es ist zwar deutlich wärmer als Sommerschuh + Überzieher + dicke Socken, aber bei im Moment -3°C und ca. 3h Tour wird es auch mit dicken Socken schon empfindlich kalt da drinn.



geht mir genau so, hätt mir mehr Wärmeisolation erwartet von diesem Schuh. gehen sehr gut bis 0° inkl. Gatsch/Schlamm aber drunter könnt i mir die Zehen abbeissen...

würd gern mal den MT91 probieren...geht halt mehr Richtung Wanderschuh... kennt die Serie jemand von euch ?? MT90/MT91 ???


----------



## montero (16. Dezember 2009)

The_Distance schrieb:


> btw. Ich fahre diesen Winter zum ersten mal "Shimano 			SH-MW80 GORE-TEX", der übrigens auch innen komplett geschlossen zur Schuhplatte ist, und hatte mir etwas mehr von ihnen Versprochen. Es ist zwar deutlich wärmer als Sommerschuh + Überzieher + dicke Socken, aber bei im Moment -3°C und ca. 3h Tour wird es auch mit dicken Socken schon empfindlich kalt da drinn.



Genau die beiden Schuhmodelle stehen bei mir jetzt auch in der engeren Wahl und nach so einigen weniger guten Erfahrungsberichten mit dem Shimano bin ich nun auch am überlegen, ob vllt sogar der günstigere Rose der Bessere wäre. Die Füße sind nämlich bei mir auf dem Rad im Vergleich zum Rest ziemlich kälteempfindlich.


----------



## glider (16. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe mir auch den Rose Schuh gekauft und jetzt ein paar mal gefahren.
Mein Fazit: Die FÃ¼Ãe waren auch nach 2 1/2 Stunden (-2Â°)  warm. Sie fallen relativ groÃ aus, in meinen LakeÂ´s habe ich 44, bei den Rose 43 und das GefÃ¼hl, es hÃ¤tte eine halbe Nummer kleiner sein dÃ¼rfen. Etwas Unvorteilhaft finde ich das Verschliessen nur mit den KlettverschlÃ¼ssen. Mit Schuhband und Klett (Lake) lassen sich die Schuhe doch besser anpassen. Wasser ist bisher nicht durchgekommen. Ich kann die Schuhe empfehlen, vor allem da sie jetzt im Dezember fÃ¼r 109,-â¬ verkauft werden.

GrÃ¼Ãe aus Rheine,
Thomas


----------



## The_Distance (17. Dezember 2009)

montero schrieb:


> Genau die beiden Schuhmodelle stehen bei mir jetzt auch in der engeren Wahl und nach so einigen weniger guten Erfahrungsberichten mit dem Shimano bin ich nun auch am Ã¼berlegen, ob vllt sogar der gÃ¼nstigere Rose der Bessere wÃ¤re. Die FÃ¼Ãe sind nÃ¤mlich bei mir auf dem Rad im Vergleich zum Rest ziemlich kÃ¤lteempfindlich.



Also nach dem Bericht von Glider fÃ¼r die Rose RWS 01 wÃ¼rde ich die mal ausprobieren. Denn die Shimanos sind bei gleichen Bedingungen bei mir nicht wirklich warm. Womit ich allerdings sehr zufrieden bin ist die Wasserdichtigkeit (bin schon trocken durch das ein oder andere BÃ¤chlein gestapft) bei hervorragender AtmungsaktivitÃ¤t (auch bei +15Â°C trockene Socken).

Aber fÃ¼r ca. 20â¬ weniger ein wirklich warmer Winterschuh...schade das ich die Shimanos schon habe. Dabei standen die Rose bei mir durchaus zur Wahl. 

P.S. Solltest du trotzdem die Shimanos ausprobieren dann auf jeden Fall mindestens eine bis zwei Nummern grÃ¶Ãer wÃ¤hlen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jockelmatz (17. Dezember 2009)

The_Distance schrieb:


> . Denn die Shimanos sind bei gleichen Bedingungen bei mir nicht wirklich warm.
> Aber für ca. 20 weniger ein wirklich warmer Winterschuh...schade das ich die Shimanos schon habe.


 

 Genauso ging's mir auch. Hatte beide zur Auswahl gestellt und die Shimanos genommen. Nach einer 3 Std. Tour gestern (-3°) bin ich mit absoluten Eisfüßen heimgekommen, trotz Lammfell-Einlegesohlen.
Mein Fazit: Für die Übergangszeit sind die Shimanos o.k., für Minustemperaturen haben die (für meinen Geschmack) zu wenig Isolation. 
Ich kratze noch ein paar cents zusammen und kaufe zusätzlich noch die Roses, wenn die wirklich wärmer sind.


----------



## HolgerK (17. Dezember 2009)

Würde die Shimanos auch für den Temperatubereich +15 bis knapp unter 0 Grad empfehlen. Positiv ist die Atmungsaktivität bei bisher perfekter Dichtheit gegen eindringendes Wasser. 

Wenns noch kälter wird, pack ich wohl meine Heizsohlen rein, mal sehen. 

War gestern bei -4 Grad über 3h unterwegs, aber mit einigen Laufpassagen wegen Geocaching und da war es OK mit der Wärme im Schuh.

Werde sie aber wohl auch mal im Sommer bei Regen testen.


----------



## d.darius (19. Dezember 2009)

ich fahre diese Schuhe schon den dritten Winter und es gibt nichts zu bemängeln. 
ich fahre sie etwa 1 1/2 Nr. zu groß und mit dicken Socken, da bleiben die Füße schön warm sofern man auch sonst passend warm angezogen ist.


----------



## Rotten67 (19. Dezember 2009)

Die Rose Schuhe sind doch fast ausverkauft. Gibt es nur noch in den Zwergen- bzw MammutgrÃ¶Ãen. 
Ich habe auch die Shimanos. Bei der ersten Ausfahrt habe ich gefroren. Obwohl ich mir zusÃ¤tzlich noch MTB-Wintersocken von Skins fÃ¼r 20â¬ geleistet habe.
Gestern war ich mit Skisocken und unterwegs und es war mollig warm. Heute werde ich die nochmal testen. Bisher bin ich aber superzufrieden. 
Genialer Trage- und Laufkomfort. Hatte bei ROse alles an was die da hatten. Die waren aber sofort erste Wahl.


----------



## mike_le (19. Dezember 2009)

Heute erster Tag mit meinen neuen von Rose bei bei minus 14 °C.
Zwei Paar Socken und Lammfelleinlagen und Neoüberzieher haben für die ersten 1,5 h gereicht - am Ende nach drei Stunden dann doch mit kalten Füßen nach Hause gekommen.


----------



## HolgerK (19. Dezember 2009)

War heute bei -10 Grad 30 km mit den Shimanos unterwegs. Hatte aber vorgesorgt mit Heizsohlen


----------



## d.darius (19. Dezember 2009)

mike_le schrieb:


> Heute erster Tag mit meinen neuen von Rose bei bei minus 14 °C.
> Zwei Paar Socken und Lammfelleinlagen und Neoüberzieher haben für die ersten 1,5 h gereicht - am Ende nach drei Stunden dann doch mit kalten Füßen nach Hause gekommen.




nur -14 grad  musst halt mehr watt kurbeln wenns dir kalt wird.


----------



## prikelpit (11. Oktober 2012)

Hi, bitte um die Info wie die in der Größe ausfallen. Danke im Vorraus SoLong Prikel


----------

